

Rate my startup: LiveLoop - qq66

LiveLoop is a PowerPoint plugin that allows an entire team to work on the same presentation at the same time, seeing each others' edits in true real-time as you type instead of emailing dozens of versions back and forth. It's like Etherpad for Office. We support PowerPoint 2007 and 2010 on Windows.<p>http://getliveloop.com
======
dwynings
Site's down for me, but how does this compete with
[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/skydrive/share-photos-
fil...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/skydrive/share-photos-files?t1=t4)
?

